# Stafford County Show



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi is any one going on Wednesday, if so would be nice to meet you and say Hi 

and if your going good Luck x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It's our local show but I cann't get the time of work to take my lot.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

sorry you won't be able to go, didn't think i would be there either, as i work Wednesdays, but was able to do a swop with one of the other care workers and it worked out ok for both of us. 

Hope it keeps fine for us it rained and rained last year :nonod:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The weather forecast for Staffordshire for wednesday is for sunny weather and quite warm. I will let you know if I hear any different for the weather. But a warning it usually rains for Staffordshire county show.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

aurora said:


> Hi is any one going on Wednesday, if so would be nice to meet you and say Hi
> 
> and if your going good Luck x


Hi Yes we'll be there in the general trade area, pop in and say hello, big marquee with "The Waggy Tails Store" on the front. Free doggie treats as you're a pet forums member!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The weather fore cast for our area is possible showers. I poured with rain last night in Stoke don't know about Stafford. So I would definitely take a coat but I don't know whether you are likely to need wellies.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

the welly's seem to live in the boot, especially with our weather in britian, we needed them last year


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Will try to get down, but its not looking promising


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

They have changed the forecast for Staffordshire now to rain. It was raining not long ago when I let the dogs out for a wee but I think it has stopped again now. I think the forecast is for a better day tomorrow. 


Good luck to everyone going today or tomorrow.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not entered but will be there Thursday handling for a friend.
Will try to nip to the stand and say hello.

take care

Sarah


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Well what a surprise It Rained but after lunch the sun came out and i even said at one point it was quite warm, had a lovely day, meet up with some friends and won a free classes.

Meg had 1st in Border terrier junior and 1st in AV Terrier Junior
Poppy had 3rd in border terrier Post grad and 1st in AV Terrier Post Grad

did a little bit of shopping, some nice stalls there, got some nice shrubs for the garden.

Nice to met you Laura and well done on getting the 3rd with the stall competition


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I did say it always rains lol why do you think I don't go apart from the fact I cann't get the time of work


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

aurora said:


> Well what a surprise It Rained but after lunch the sun came out and i even said at one point it was quite warm, had a lovely day, meet up with some friends and won a free classes.
> 
> Meg had 1st in Border terrier junior and 1st in AV Terrier Junior
> Poppy had 3rd in border terrier Post grad and 1st in AV Terrier Post Grad
> ...


Congrats on your wins! lets hope we can do as well tomorrow.

take care

Sarah


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks sarah, good luck tomorrow, and the weather is suppose to be better for the thursday


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It is nice and sunny today in Stoke. A bit cloudy though. The forecast for the area is sunny but cloudy and dry for today so a better day. 

I spoke to a friend last night she said the whippets were judged outside . It was drizzling for the first few classes then started pouring down when open dog went in. The judge asked if they wanted to go inside but the steward said it wasn't fair on the classes who had been judged outside. Open bitch owners complained and they went inside.

The puppy class winner went BOB BPIB HG3 and HG1.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Well we had a lovely if not a bit hot day out today, We won BP in Breed with little Daranash Jelly Belly at Kimimela with me handling her so was over the moon, as it is only her 2nd time showing on grass, so I was pleased that she walked so well for me. We didn't get anywaere in the group but nevr mind there is always another show.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Do you happen to know by any chance what was BIS and BPIS please tell me the whippet pup didn't get BPIS.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Well done Sarah


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry Freyja we left just as the started it as it was just to hot for the dogs.

So many people are still so silly, there were so many emergancy tanoy announcments from idiots leaving their dogs in car's. It's just so sad to hear when you are at a dog show

take care

Sarah


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

aurora said:


> thanks sarah, good luck tomorrow, and the weather is suppose to be better for the thursday


Thankyou!

take care
Sarah


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks well done by the way

We heard they had to have the air ambulance out to a serious accident in the horse ring


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

pommum said:


> Sorry Freyja we left just as the started it as it was just to hot for the dogs.
> 
> So many people are still so silly, there were so many emergancy tanoy announcments from idiots leaving their dogs in car's. It's just so sad to hear when you are at a dog show
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah, it was lovely to meet you, thanks for dropping by. Yes I agree, far too many annoucements re dogs left in cars, it was so hot! We had a very successful show. Looking forward to the next one but a couple of days off now.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

aurora said:


> Well what a surprise It Rained but after lunch the sun came out and i even said at one point it was quite warm, had a lovely day, meet up with some friends and won a free classes.
> 
> Meg had 1st in Border terrier junior and 1st in AV Terrier Junior
> Poppy had 3rd in border terrier Post grad and 1st in AV Terrier Post Grad
> ...


It was lovely to meet you too, thanks for popping in to see us. Well done to Meg and Poppy. Few days off now then back on the road again.


----------

